# Get yer licks in...



## lolligagger (Feb 4, 2006)

In a shameless bid to steal your tricks, I thought it would be a good idea to start a thread for simple 1 - 2 bar licks. Get yer licks in...or more accurately, please give them. Stones 

Here is what I had in mind. 

G-run bluegrass lick

---------------------------------------------------
-------------------------------------0-------------
-------------------------0-2-p-0------------------
----------------0-1-h-2---------------------------
----------3----------------------------------------


----------



## Vassago (Oct 15, 2006)

I wrote this one without any idea of where I could put it...so I'll put it up for grabs...

---------------------------------
---------------------------------
---------------------------------
----2-------2-------2---------2--
--2---2---2---2---0---0----0-----
0-------3-------2-------0-------3

I usually play it in D tuning, but it'll sound fine anywhere...


----------



## lolligagger (Feb 4, 2006)

*Hmmm...kind of quiet*

And here I was thinking you all would be thrilled to share your simple licks within our guitar community. Okay, I will go again. But I have to warn you I can't keep this pace up for very long.:rockon2: 

Another G run (damn hillbilly music)

-------------------------------------------------------
-------------------------------------------------------
----------0--------------------------------------------
----0-h-2---0-h-2-0--------0--------0-----------------
---------------------1-h-2----0-h-2----1-p-0----------
-------------------------------------------------3-----


----------



## Coustfan'01 (Sep 27, 2006)

What is a lick exactly ? 
Don't know if this counts as one , but I think it sounds cool as a filler in solos .
(play pretty fast , with a two 16th one 8th beat )
-----------------------------------------------ph--------
-------------------------------------------------------
-------------------------------------------------------
-------9-----------10-------9--------7--------9-------------
--7-7--------7-7-------7-7------7-7------7-7--------------------
-------------------------------------------------------


----------



## dwagar (Mar 6, 2006)

I have no licks. Everything I play I either stole from BB or from someone else who stole it from him. Doesn't matter if it's hard rock or country, I still end up somewhere in the 3 BB 'boxes'. Sure I'm in the blues scale rut, but I'm happy there.

A couple things I like to toss in:
[12(14) means strike on 12th fret, bend up a tone, etc]

invoke the 7th (or 9th) on the change to the 4th, here it's in A, so change is to D:

A......................D
----------------|------------------------10-----------------
----------------|----------------------10--10---13(15)------
----------------|----------------12(14)---------------------
-----7---6---5--|*4*------------------------------------------
----------------|--------------------------------------------
----------------|--------------------------------------------

and sometimes I like to resolve out of the minor scale when coming back to the root chord, here it's coming out of the 4th(D) to the 1st(A) (sustain the C and roll up to the C#, add some vibrato to the C#)

D.................................A
------------------------|------------------------
------------------------|------------------------
---7(9)--7(9)--7--5-----|5--6--------------------
---------------------7--|------------------------
------------------------|------------------------
------------------------|------------------------


----------



## SnowBlind (Feb 26, 2006)

This is actually a lick from the black sabbath song called "the warning"
|----------------13^-|--13-10--------------------
|-13^-^-^---10------|--------13-10-------------
|---------------------|----------------12^p10--10--
|---------------------|----------------------------
|---------------------|----------------------------


----------



## Killick (Oct 19, 2006)

I don't have an original bone in my body. 
Please to enjoy this tasty "classical" riff.

|----------------16-21-16---------------|------|--------|
|-------------17-----------17-----------|------|--------|
|-------13-18-----------------18-13-----|------|-----9--|
|----14-----------------------------14--|------|-9---9--|
|-16------------------------------------|-16~--|-6---7--|
|---------------------------------------|------|-7------|


----------



## PaulS (Feb 27, 2006)

How are you doing your tabs, the hard way??? or is there a template or something to help out ?


----------



## Killick (Oct 19, 2006)

PaulS said:


> How are you doing your tabs, the hard way??? or is there a template or something to help out ?


I copied it in from Word, then dicked around with the Font button and the "Preview Post" button down below.
I'd love it if there was a template...


----------



## Vassago (Oct 15, 2006)

I do mine in powertab...if only there was a way to copy and paste them here...


----------

